# HELP! Camilia (Boiron) usage? Am I doing it wrong?



## my2girlsmama (Oct 21, 2004)

Well as you can tell our constant wakings have not ended simply with Badger Balm, although it has wonderfully created a new massage routine at night for both my girls that they love and it does calm the baby more......but she is ever wakeful, 3 times in one hour last night. I know it has to be a mix of growth spurt (vocab is suddenly much larger and nursing is up quite alot this week) and teething (asking for wet rags to chew on).

I bought Boiron's Camilia last week. Have been using one dose before bed for her. (19 months old). It has made her a tad groggier but not working. Now the box says as did the homeopathic store, to add another dose in 15 minutes after first dose to make it work if it hasn't. I am well aware of the strength of Belladonna so I am not sure if I should do this?

I'm not looking for her to sleep longer....just better. Does that make sense? I just want her to be more rested and not wake so fast after falling asleep....because she has begun to do 3 hr stretches and more...in our bed or not.

Thanks.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

I've used it for teething but never noticed it made her drowsey. I do often do the second dose if shes still pulling at her face.


----------



## johub (Feb 19, 2005)

Homeopathic remedies are different from herbals. Even though this remedy contains belladonna, it is in such a microscopic minute amount it might not even be detectable. Homeopathics work because of the imprint that the active ingredient has on the medicine and not because the actual amount of the active ingredient It is really hard to explain. BUt that is why homeopathics are considered to be safe and nontoxic. (even if their "active ingredient" is a toxic substance.) Basically you are giving a lactose pellet that has been given qualities from the active ingredients through a very careful process of mixing and diluting.

I would follow the directions on the bottle.


----------



## my2girlsmama (Oct 21, 2004)

Cool. Thnx mamas.

In hindsight Shannon you're right in thinking back she was drwsy that night due to overtiredness due to cut nap not the Camilia.









I'll be doubling up tonight. I am thinking 2 yr molars.....and eye teeth. All at once.


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

Also with homeopathics, if it's not the right remedy for that symptom that time, it won't work. Even if it's worked a million times before, the symptoms might be slightly different this time.

I know that quite often if our Hyland's don't work, we'll take an extra look at his symptoms and give him a single remedy based on that. It's worth getting a good homeopathic book or two, if you don't have any, to really look at her symptoms if the usual isn't working!


----------

